# Any timing for a 2023 Levo SL?



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

I thought I read somewhere that a remodel of the Levo SL will be out soon. Does anyone here know anything about this?


----------



## edbraunbeck (Apr 28, 2007)

I read October somewhere but that was probably speculation.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm wanting the same info. I'm ready to look elsewhere but not really sure there is an "Elsewhere" right now. I was previously told it would be out before the end of the summer.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

The new standard Levo just dropped the other day. There is still stock on the current Levo SL but not much. The discount i got on the current model was so steep I could not pass up buying one for the wife.


----------



## edbraunbeck (Apr 28, 2007)

A bit off-topic but what's new about the standard Levo? Colors & Components


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Mullett, significantly more progressive geometry using the S#, now with S6, lousy colors, and pretty damned spendy.


----------



## DonH (Oct 1, 2004)

Crockpot2001 said:


> The new standard Levo just dropped the other day. There is still stock on the current Levo SL but not much. The discount i got on the current model was so steep I could not pass up buying one for the wife.


Sorry if i'm being nosy, but I was looking for an SL for myself - don't see any discount offered on the Specialized website as they sometimes do - was it through Specialized or a local shop?


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

DonH said:


> Sorry if i'm being nosy, but I was looking for an SL for myself - don't see any discount offered on the Specialized website as they sometimes do - was it through Specialized or a local shop?


A few months ago they had the discounts posted publicly. When I bought the bike yesterday the shop informed me that the discount applied but showed only on their side. I guess Specialized is hoping to sell a few bikes direct at the full price but shops can offer the discount.


----------



## dilberto0 (Dec 16, 2021)

Did the Brose motor get the toothed, Gilmer-type belts yet?


----------



## mattyb83 (Sep 26, 2017)

My LBS has training next month. They couldn't tell me anything beyond that.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm very interested in seeing this one myself.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

I found this post in another thread.

"I saw the Spesh guys out riding them again last month, if you’re wanting a stumpy evo with a motor you’ll be happy. I couldn’t get much info out of them other than it is a 60nm motor, they wouldn’t say anything about battery size but they all were using range extenders. 2 of them were riding the S-Works with the flight attendant suspension and one had the S-Works with the Fox stuff. They hinted that they were going to be released towards the end of the month, if I was reading the “signals” right😂😂 "


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Good info.

I wonder if the motor has been updated at all?


----------



## edbraunbeck (Apr 28, 2007)

dugt said:


> I found this post in another thread.
> 
> "I saw the Spesh guys out riding them again last month, if you’re wanting a stumpy evo with a motor you’ll be happy. I couldn’t get much info out of them other than it is a 60nm motor, they wouldn’t say anything about battery size but they all were using range extenders. 2 of them were riding the S-Works with the flight attendant suspension and one had the S-Works with the Fox stuff. They hinted that they were going to be released towards the end of the month, if I was reading the “signals” right😂😂 "


If this is accurate, it will be a tough choice between the Pivot Shuttle SL and Levo SL especially if it has a removable battery. 

The Trek looks good on paper but too many friends have broken their frames. Plus, the dealer was pretty hesitant about it being a first-year model.


----------



## mattyb83 (Sep 26, 2017)

Suns_PSD said:


> Good info.
> 
> I wonder if the motor has been updated at all?


If it’s a 60nm motor, I would assume yes.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

edbraunbeck said:


> If this is accurate, it will be a tough choice between the Pivot Shuttle SL and Levo SL especially if it has a removable battery.
> 
> The Trek looks good on paper but too many friends have broken their frames. Plus, the dealer was pretty hesitant about it being a first-year model.


The Pivot is a light duty trail bike whereas the SJEVO/ Levo SL (not the current model obviously) is more Enduro light. 
I don't see them as competors really. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

Suns_PSD said:


> The Pivot is a light duty trail bike whereas the SJEVO/ Levo SL (not the current model obviously) is more Enduro light.
> I don't see them as competors really.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk



-This makes no sense. The Pivot is available with a 36 and a Float-X from the factory. The current Levo SL never offered that.
Now "if" the '23 Levo SL has those items as an option or spec. then they are direct competition.

Currently, the Pivot has a leg up IMO.


EDIT: My-bad. SpecialEd did offer the Levo SL Expert with Performance-Level Fox Fork/Shock for $1k less and offered a little more rear travel....

For that $1k I'll still take the Pivot with an XTR build and Factory Fork, Shock & Seatpost. Oh, and Carbon Wheels vs. the Sp. Alloy.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm assuming the new Levo SL will be an electrified SJEvo. Which word is, it will be. 

130mm rear travel and short chainstays on a L, doesn't suit my needs personally. 

The Spesh e-bikes have been poor values so far. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Suns_PSD said:


> I'm assuming the new Levo SL will be an electrified SJEvo. Which word is, it will be.
> 
> 130mm rear travel and short chainstays on a L, doesn't suit my needs personally.


130? I think my SJEVO is 150mm.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Suns_PSD said:


> 130mm rear travel and short chainstays on a L, doesn't suit my needs personally.
> 
> The Spesh e-bikes have been poor values so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


The current Levo SL is 150mm rear. Where did you get 130mm from?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

The Pivot!

I was saying the Pivot is not a good comparison to the upcoming Levo SL, because it's a 130 travel, conservative geo, bike.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

oops


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

dugt said:


> Here is the shock spec for the Specialized Stumpjumper: Stumpjumper EVO Expert | Specialized.com
> 
> FOX FLOAT X Performance Elite, Rx Trail Tune, EVOL Air sleeve, 2-position lever w/ LSC adjustment, S1:210x50mm, *S2-S6:210x55mm*


I have no idea why you are giving me this information, on a bike I own, no less?

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

Suns_PSD said:


> I have no idea why you are giving me this information, on a bike I own, no less?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


Sorry. Brain fart.


----------



## R2thek (6 mo ago)

Suns_PSD said:


> Good info.
> 
> I wonder if the motor has been updated at all?
> [/QUOT





dugt said:


> I found this post in another thread.
> 
> "I saw the Spesh guys out riding them again last month, if you’re wanting a stumpy evo with a motor you’ll be happy. I couldn’t get much info out of them other than it is a 60nm motor, they wouldn’t say anything about battery size but they all were using range extenders. 2 of them were riding the S-Works with the flight attendant suspension and one had the S-Works with the Fox stuff. They hinted that they were going to be released towards the end of the month, if I was reading the “signals” right😂😂 "


That is very interesting. 60nm would put it on a par iwth the Orbea and new Pivot and slightly more than the new Trek .


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

So, bigger motor, bigger battery and a range extender.
Or you could just get a Levo that was 1ish lb more and have both better range and more power.

SL should be what it is now, but that doesn't seem to be where the market is heading.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

The lightweight e- bikes are all coming in about 40-41#s whereas the full e- bikes are all arrived 53-55#s.

Not sure where you got 1# from. 

It's also about a more natural ride feel. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

I've had three lightweights - Levo SL, Rise M10 and now Shuttle SL. Lightest was 38.5 lbs with upgraded carbon wheels, heaviest was the Rise M10 at 42lbs. (all ready to ride with pedals/tubeless) I've also have three full fats - 16 Levo expert was heaviest at 53lbs, 20 Levo Expert was lightest at 48 lbs and 20 Trek Rail in the middle at 50.5lbs. All of these bikes are in large sizing with the exception of the Rail which is a medium. 

The vast majority of the time, you are going to be looking at around a 8-10lbs penalty for the full power'd bikes and I actually think that is going to increase seeing how manufacturers are trying to put larger and larger batteries in these things. At least until the technology of solid state batteries filters down to the bike world, which won't be anytime soon. And, 8-10 lbs makes a major difference in the way a bike handles and feels. Not saying one is better than the other and I still have one of both. Just, if you want a more natural, 'normal bike' feeling, the lightweights will always be better. If that doesn't matter to you, the full fats are the better choice for most people.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

The frame weight is within 100g.
The current specialized motor is 1100g vs FF. New 60nm will be closer to 500g.
Battery+ extender= 500wh battery.

Everything else in the build can be the same. 

True max savings right now is 1200 to 1400g depending on battery. So 3ish lb.

New one will less than 2lb.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

alexbn921 said:


> The frame weight is within 100g.
> The current specialized motor is 1100g vs FF. New 60nm will be closer to 500g.
> Battery+ extender= 500wh battery.
> 
> ...


Great, Well show me the properly speced 40# full power e-bike then.

Also, I like bicycles with assist. Full power e-bikes don't meet that criteria for me. Too jerky, heavy & powerful.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

scottie mac said:


> Not saying one is better than the other and I still have one of both. Just, if you want a more natural, 'normal bike' feeling, the lightweights will always be better.


meh...my 2022 rail at 50 whatever pounds feels way more natural and responsive than my levo sl ever will. One feels awkward , one feels natural. Maybe it's the better geo and more modern ebike specific suspension tune


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

alexbn921 said:


> The frame weight is within 100g.
> The current specialized motor is 1100g vs FF. New 60nm will be closer to 500g.
> Battery+ extender= 500wh battery.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are assuming that most people buying a new SL will want a range extender. People that buy an SL want a lighter bike and will usually ride without a range extender. If they thought they needed more range, they would buy a FF bike.


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

alexbn921 said:


> The frame weight is within 100g.
> The current specialized motor is 1100g vs FF. New 60nm will be closer to 500g.
> Battery+ extender= 500wh battery.
> 
> ...


You can try to use semantics all you want. I actually have the bikes.... and a scale. Horse...... water......


natrat said:


> meh...my 2022 rail at 50 whatever pounds feels way more natural and responsive than my levo sl ever will. One feels awkward , one feels natural. Maybe it's the better geo and more modern ebike specific suspension tune


To each his own. I do agree the Rail rocks, much prefer it over any other full fat i've ridden (haven't ridden a 2022 levo on the trails) but it's still a 50 lbs bike and you can't trick physics. I'm with you on liking the Rail more than the Levo SL, but I think it's more of what you said in terms of geo. Now, comparing the Rail to the Shuttle SL, different story. The Shuttle is pretty damn sweet. 

At the end of the day, two choices, make the one that suits you best. Either way, you're not 'wrong'


----------



## mikecampo415 (5 mo ago)

scottie mac said:


> I've had three lightweights - Levo SL, Rise M10 and now Shuttle SL. Lightest was 38.5 lbs with upgraded carbon wheels, heaviest was the Rise M10 at 42lbs. (all ready to ride with pedals/tubeless) I've also have three full fats - 16 Levo expert was heaviest at 53lbs, 20 Levo Expert was lightest at 48 lbs and 20 Trek Rail in the middle at 50.5lbs. All of these bikes are in large sizing with the exception of the Rail which is a medium.
> 
> The vast majority of the time, you are going to be looking at around a 8-10lbs penalty for the full power'd bikes and I actually think that is going to increase seeing how manufacturers are trying to put larger and larger batteries in these things. At least until the technology of solid state batteries filters down to the bike world, which won't be anytime soon. And, 8-10 lbs makes a major difference in the way a bike handles and feels. Not saying one is better than the other and I still have one of both. Just, if you want a more natural, 'normal bike' feeling, the lightweights will always be better. If that doesn't matter to you, the full fats are the better choice for most people.


How do rate the Pivot vs the M10? Contemplating a switch from the rise to either the Shuttle SL or Fuel EXE...Thanks


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

mikecampo415 said:


> How do rate the Pivot vs the M10? Contemplating a switch from the rise to either the Shuttle SL or Fuel EXE...Thanks


Both great bikes. Tough to say one is better than the other. Personally, I like the handling of the Pivot more, but that's so subjective. I didn't dislike my Rise at all, only sold it because I was out for 6 months due to surgery. Power, I think the Rise actually had a little more total power in terms of seat of the pants, but I rarely ride in 'turbo' even on the lightweight bikes. Fit and finish is Pivot (with the MAJOR exception of the crappy plastic mode selector on the Shuttle SL) The only thing negative about either of them in my mind is the rattling EP8rs motor. Some people don't care about it and I would have dealt with it had I kept the bike, but it is annoying. Price, both are expensive and overpriced, but each as an 'affordable' 8K ish build. Sorry, I totally fence sat on this answer. lol


----------



## mikecampo415 (5 mo ago)

scottie mac said:


> Both great bikes. Tough to say one is better than the other. Personally, I like the handling of the Pivot more, but that's so subjective. I didn't dislike my Rise at all, only sold it because I was out for 6 months due to surgery. Power, I think the Rise actually had a little more total power in terms of seat of the pants, but I rarely ride in 'turbo' even on the lightweight bikes. Fit and finish is Pivot (with the MAJOR exception of the crappy plastic mode selector on the Shuttle SL) The only thing negative about either of them in my mind is the rattling EP8rs motor. Some people don't care about it and I would have dealt with it had I kept the bike, but it is annoying. Price, both are expensive and overpriced, but each as an 'affordable' 8K ish build. Sorry, I totally fence sat on this answer. lol


All good! Much appreciated and good to hear you're liking the Pivot and I'm in the same boat re power, thus the EXE consideration. EP8 rattle is my primary reason (& aesthetics admittedly), don't have the ability to tune it out i guess.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I just wish there were more TQ HP motored options than just the EX-e. Really like what that little motor is all about.

I'm waiting another 5 months or so before committing to the Siryon, Relay, or maybe a larger travel Trek with that TQ motor.

I love my current SJ Evo but that whiny *ss motor in the current SL spesh bikes is really unappealing to me. Maybe the '23 will be much better. Also the Spesh prices seem positively insane to me.


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

mikecampo415 said:


> All good! Much appreciated and good to hear you're liking the Pivot and I'm in the same boat re power, thus the EXE consideration. EP8 rattle is my primary reason (& aesthetics admittedly), don't have the ability to tune it out i guess.


I haven't seen a EXe in person, but I do think it looks like a cool bike. I love my Rail, so was honestly leaning that way, but was able to get the Shuttle on launch day, so I went with it. And, i'd be a complete liar if I didn't admit one of the major reasons I like both the EXe and the Shuttle SL is the stealthy look of the bikes. I am lucky to live where there are next to no emtb restrictions, but I just have never been a fan of the big, bulbous bottom bracket areas of most full fats.



Suns_PSD said:


> I just wish there were more TQ HP motored options than just the EX-e. Really like what that little motor is all about.
> 
> I'm waiting another 5 months or so before committing to the Siryon, Relay, or maybe a larger travel Trek with that TQ motor.
> 
> I love my current SJ Evo but that whiny *ss motor in the current SL spesh bikes is really unappealing to me. Maybe the '23 will be much better. Also the Spesh prices seem positively insane to me.


Innovation never slows down and my 'insider' friends have given me some insight as to some more lightweight options coming down the pike. Before too long, just about every major bike brand will have a lightweight option. And, yes, I agree with the comment about the Levo SL motor. One of my buddies used to always say it sounded like a Dewalt Drill coming up behind him on the trail. He wasn't wrong. LOL


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

scottie mac said:


> I haven't seen a EXe in person, but I do think it looks like a cool bike. I love my Rail, so was honestly leaning that way, but was able to get the Shuttle on launch day, so I went with it. And, i'd be a complete liar if I didn't admit one of the major reasons I like both the EXe and the Shuttle SL is the stealthy look of the bikes. I am lucky to live where there are next to no emtb restrictions, but I just have never been a fan of the big, bulbous bottom bracket areas of most full fats.
> 
> 
> 
> Innovation never slows down and *my 'insider' friends have given me some insight as to some more lightweight options coming down the pike.* Before too long, just about every major bike brand will have a lightweight option. And, yes, I agree with the comment about the Levo SL motor. One of my buddies used to always say it sounded like a Dewalt Drill coming up behind him on the trail. He wasn't wrong. LOL


Share more please, your buddy probably doesn't even like that job.

Where I live (CTX) e-bikes are explicitly excluded unless motorcycles are allowed or it's private land that the owner allows them on. Because I prefer trails that are very rough, with no foot traffic and little bike traffic, and often there is only 1 good way to go, I was planning on cheating.

However it would be much better if the bike was 100% stealth and the TQ motor appears to be the only one that does that currently. Do you know if Trek is coming out with a longer trail Enduro bike using that same motor anytime soon? Or if anyone else is using that motor?

I don't care about having a bunch or power, or range. Just want a bit of a boost on the extended technical climbs for my typical 2.5 hour ride and a range extender option for the occasional all day ride.

Will keep the DC pedal bike for all the easier trails.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Suns_PSD said:


> Great, Well show me the properly speced 40# full power e-bike then.
> 
> Also, I like bicycles with assist. Full power e-bikes don't meet that criteria for me. Too jerky, heavy & powerful.


Take the build kit off your 40LB SL and put it on a levo with a 500 battery. You are looking at 3lb gained. so 43lb.
The build kit is where SL bikes save the most weight.

SL bikes have there place and if you want the absolute lightest then they are the way to go. It's just not 10lb in the frame and battery.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

We'll agree to disagree.


----------



## R2thek (6 mo ago)

Suns_PSD said:


> The Pivot!
> 
> I was saying the Pivot is not a good comparison to the upcoming Levo SL, because it's a 130 travel, conservative geo, bike.





dugt said:


> It sounds like you are assuming that most people buying a new SL will want a range extender. People that buy an SL want a lighter bike and will usually ride without a range extender. If they thought they needed more range, they would buy a FF bike.


The few times I think I will have range anxiety, I put in the range extender. That's all. Better than having a permanent heavier battery.


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

alexbn921 said:


> Take the build kit off your 40LB SL and put it on a levo with a 500 battery. You are looking at 3lb gained. so 43lb.
> The build kit is where SL bikes save the most weight.
> 
> SL bikes have there place and if you want the absolute lightest then they are the way to go. It's just not 10lb in the frame and battery.


Then go do that. LOL. I can get the SL down another two lbs if I wanted, so again, semantics. You do you, homie. I guess the rest of the people who sold out the SL for the next 14 months are wrong.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't want an SL and I'll never buy one. Not the target audience. My bike is heavy, has super long range and I like it that way. I'll see myself out.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

alexbn921 said:


> The frame weight is within 100g.


Source? I can't find info on frame weight for either FF or SL.

Btw, I've got a SL built more on the burly side. 
Size L
Pike Ultimate 160mm, DPX2 w/cascade link. 800mm bars, 2.3 Eliminator/Butcher Grid combo, dropper, 4 piston brakes, bigger rotors etc. with pedals/tubeless comes in at just under 40 pounds. Adding the extender adds 2 pounds to that weight and gives me hella range.


----------



## R2thek (6 mo ago)

well done


----------



## DHendrycks (3 mo ago)

scottie mac said:


> I've had three lightweights - Levo SL, Rise M10 and now Shuttle SL. Lightest was 38.5 lbs with upgraded carbon wheels, heaviest was the Rise M10 at 42lbs. (all ready to ride with pedals/tubeless) I've also have three full fats - 16 Levo expert was heaviest at 53lbs, 20 Levo Expert was lightest at 48 lbs and 20 Trek Rail in the middle at 50.5lbs. All of these bikes are in large sizing with the exception of the Rail which is a medium.
> 
> The vast majority of the time, you are going to be looking at around a 8-10lbs penalty for the full power'd bikes and I actually think that is going to increase seeing how manufacturers are trying to put larger and larger batteries in these things. At least until the technology of solid state batteries filters down to the bike world, which won't be anytime soon. And, 8-10 lbs makes a major difference in the way a bike handles and feels. Not saying one is better than the other and I still have one of both. Just, if you want a more natural, 'normal bike' feeling, the lightweights will always be better. If that doesn't matter to you, the full fats are the better choice for most people.


Do you find the Spesh SL powerful enough to help on technical rocky uphill and does the smaller battery last long enough? 3-4hr rides? I have a 2019 spesh sworks turbo levo and love it. I usually ride on Eco and it's more than powerful enough


----------



## edbraunbeck (Apr 28, 2007)

DHendrycks said:


> Do you find the Spesh SL powerful enough to help on technical rocky uphill and does the smaller battery last long enough? 3-4hr rides? I have a 2019 spesh sworks turbo levo and love it. I usually ride on Eco and it's more than powerful enough


I rented an SL for the Sentiers du Moulin trails in Quebec. I rode 14 miles in 2 hours with a 2,500' elevation gain. Most of this was in Turbo and Trail mode with 1 bar remaining. Hope this gives you some perspective.


----------



## R2thek (6 mo ago)

mikecampo415 said:


> How do rate the Pivot vs the M10? Contemplating a switch from the rise to either the Shuttle SL or Fuel EXE...Thanks


I was also. After I set my profile to trail at 50 nm and boost to 60 I realized that there is a big difference. So decided against the Trek. Now it is between the new Levo SL (depending) and the Shuttle SL or just keeping my Rise.


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

DHendrycks said:


> Do you find the Spesh SL powerful enough to help on technical rocky uphill and does the smaller battery last long enough? 3-4hr rides? I have a 2019 spesh sworks turbo levo and love it. I usually ride on Eco and it's more than powerful enough


I actually thought the SL was really good on battery compared to expectations. Little motor with little assist doesn't need a gigantic battery. I got close to the same range on my SL as I did my 2019 expert Levo. Having said that, I think it is tougher going from a full fat to a lightweight than the other way around. Even in eco, a full fat has a certain amount of torque that doesn't quite equal what a lightweight has. At least by the seat of the pants. I would highly suggest renting and testing one (if possibly) before buying, especially since the Brose Levo motor is so powerful.

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

In Eco, the SL has awesome range. I have two battery extenders. With just one extender, I bet I can climb 6,000 ft and 50 miles. With two, probably another 2,000 ft and 15 miles. I no longer find it fun to ride all day though. I think 4-5 hours is good. A large battery would be fine too but so far, I prefer riding lighter e-bikes. It seems that the new Levo SL will be a SJ EVO with motor and battery but maybe even slightly more progressive. Still waiting....


----------



## scepticshock (Jun 6, 2005)

Signing on to hopefully catch sone news on the new Levo SL. Kind of wrote the light bikes off for a while, but got to try a nice SL out on a good climb after my legs were already super tired and I felt the signs of cramps. It was a breeze getting to the top, and felt natural to me coming from a regular bike. Full fat is like mutant power. I mostly want the geo updates. I'd probably only need the extra power if I rode with full power ebikers.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

When I asked the local rep, yet again, "when will they drop the new SL?". He shook his head and said "Spring-ish". I'm glad I got my wife one of the highly discounted current SLs. She loves it and has ridden more this fall than all the past 3 yrs combined.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Some minor geo updates would be nice. It will happen but big S is probably being cautious with the economy as it stands. Plus, their e-bikes still sell well. The largest dealers here end up with very few in inventory. I was there 2-3 months ago and they had tons of Levos, Levo SL, and Vados etc....maybe 40-50 or so. I went a week ago and the selection was super low (maybe 7-8 in odd sizes) with them waiting for more.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

?


----------



## danshir208 (1 mo ago)

Levo SL 2021 comp carbon, 9point8 angle set headset (1.7 dg'), cascade link, 210X55 float X, 160 Lyrik ultimate, HX1501 wheelset, who needs the EVO?... it is now EVO


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

springs said:


> View attachment 2010330
> ?


Patiently waiting...


----------



## danshir208 (1 mo ago)

This is the SL as a mullet


----------

